# globular springtail ?



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

does any one use globular springtail ?

i try to search, but didnt get much result on it.

they seem interesting.


----------



## BugsInCyberspace.com (Dec 26, 2010)

I have used them as feeders, and I have a ready source of them I can collect, but I've not had success in raising them the few times I've tried. The regularly available springtails we culture are easy enough to make succeeding with these others unnecessary.

If you have a potted plant outdoors that's collecting some rainwater, there's a good shot that you'll see globular springtails on the surface of it, especially if it has some leaf debris too.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

BugsInCyberspace.com said:


> I have used them as feeders, and I have a ready source of them I can collect, but I've not had success in raising them the few times I've tried. The regularly available springtails we culture are easy enough to make succeeding with these others unnecessary.
> 
> If you have a potted plant outdoors that's collecting some rainwater, there's a good shot that you'll see globular springtails on the surface of it, especially if it has some leaf debris too.


Any chance you have sources for any of these bio-luminescent critters?...
Anurida granaria- New Zealand Springtail (collembola) species (May be found in Europe or Russia also...Or any other bio-luminescent collembola species).

A terrestrial tropical snail- Quantula striata, also known as Dyakia striata 
Wiki article- Quantula striata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Latia neritoides is a species of small freshwater snail.
Wiki article- Latia neritoides - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am also interested in any species of bioluminescent gnats or earthworms


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

BugsInCyberspace.com said:


> I have used them as feeders, and I have a ready source of them I can collect, but I've not had success in raising them the few times I've tried. The regularly available springtails we culture are easy enough to make succeeding with these others unnecessary.
> 
> If you have a potted plant outdoors that's collecting some rainwater, there's a good shot that you'll see globular springtails on the surface of it, especially if it has some leaf debris too.



Thank you for the Advice~..
Do you culture he native spring like how the white springtail are cultured ?
i was able to find the golbular spring in my own backyard~ 
I tried to culture the golbular spring, but they just seem to die off soon after.
Maybe they are specific about what kind of food they eat.

But here are some pic of what i found 

















Initially I was only trying to catch Golbular at first, but then i just catch anything spring i see.

I separate the golbular form linear one, dump all the golbular one in the tank and now trying to culture the black linear spring ~~

hope will have some luck this time


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Any chance you have sources for any of these bio-luminescent critters?...
> I am also interested in any species of bioluminescent gnats or earthworms


If it glows, Dave wants it! If it doesn't glow, Dave will make it glow!!!
Doug


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> If it glows, Dave wants it! If it doesn't glow, Dave will make it glow!!!
> Doug


Viva La luminescent Revolución!!!!

Seriously though the springtails are supposedly common in the UK and Ireland...we should be able to find someone to dig a few up and ship us over a few cultures. 

Quantula striata, also known as Dyakia striata occurs in Singapore, Malaysia,[3] Cambodia, the Philippines, Fiji, and some islands in the Rhio Archipelago... Its in people lawns! Don't we know anybody from these countries? 

You people with foreign friends need to get on this!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I made a thread about it awhile back. (I guessed they were Ptenothrix renateae, but I'm not sure) I've been trying to get 'em to breed in separate culture containers with no luck. They breed like crazy in my Phelsuma vivs, but I can't figure out how to breed them separately. We've tried many substrates & many food types... All fail. 

If anyone's got info - I'd be all ears. These do an EXCELLENT job cleaning up after small geckos, and since they breed in the viv... It's a no brainer.


----------

